# SGS4 Forum



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

Where's the SGS4 forum?


----------



## TechSilver13 (Jul 16, 2012)

guldilox said:


> Where's the SGS4 forum?


Maybe the forum mods dont work weekends?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## skybound5 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well it's Monday, still no such luck! S4 is on it's way, I need RootzWiki to help me crack it open when it gets here!


----------



## mendedtimbo (Dec 30, 2011)

All you can do is root it atm. Bootloader is still locked.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ummmm.... its here, go tell your friends, it took a bit to get them set up!


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

b16 said:


> Ummmm.... its here, go tell your friends, it took a bit to get them set up!


weren't you the guy who was suppose to unban my old account























Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blacknight1114 (May 12, 2012)

Deleted

Sent from my SGH-M919 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## derichio02 (Jun 11, 2011)

Umm I still don't see it?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## derichio02 (Jun 11, 2011)

Never mind

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elemental88 (Mar 23, 2012)

Check under Popular Devices category when RootzWiki launches.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

